# 1969 GTO Judge Question



## dillon14 (Apr 5, 2009)

I am new to the site and I am considering trading for a 1969 GTO Judge. It has a non-original motor. It is a fully documented real Judge, with the paper work back to where it was bought new and also has the PHS docs. including the build sheet. It is a carosel red, black interior ram air III with auto trans, ps, pb. factory 8 track. A solid #2.

What would a reasonable price be?

Thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

A solid number2 is a show car, that is in "as new" condition but is driven. a blotch in the paint, a worn armrest, a pit in the chrome bring it to a #3 car. Most car show cars are number 3's. Number one cars are (these days) over restored, waxed-frame trailered-only cars that are NOT driven. They are the clear-coated "glazed ham" cars on Barrett Jackson. To drive them would downgrade them to a number 2!! That said, a number 2 matching numbers Judge in your year is about 60k. If the car has the wrong motor, and is actually a number 3 car, it would be around 30k. In this economy, the price will set itself. Go for it!


----------



## dillon14 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. As you stated it, it is probably a 3+ car and not a 2.


----------



## 7secjudge (Apr 1, 2009)

get it apraised and you'll know or check online and see how much there going for


----------



## dillon14 (Apr 5, 2009)

As I don't own the car yet, I can't have it appraised. 

Also, I have looked online but it is not that easy to find a 1969 GTO Judge without the original block to compare it with. If you find one, send me the link.

Thanks


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I agree with an earlier comment that due to the market it value is in the 30's. I have seen alot of them on Ebay the past several months that were in the 30-40 range w/o numbers matching engine.


----------



## dillon14 (Apr 5, 2009)

SANDU002,

Thanks for your input.


----------

